# Anybody else use Duokan?



## Tinderbox (UK) (Apr 24, 2011)

I just installed it on my DX-G and it works great, once you set it up to show English and choose your font and size, I can now read epubs without having to convert them, and you can have as many directory's as you like and choose your own wallpaper.

By default it only does a full refresh on the page after 6 page-turns , I don't know if this saves battery life? , but it can be adjusted to do it after 1 if you want.

It`s very easy to install and it does not alter the kindle OS.

see the links below on how to install it and also read the faq.

http://flip.netzbeben.de/2010/11/duokan-available-with-english-gui-today/

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105847


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've used it on my K2 since the English version came out. It's a pretty nice technical achievement, but in Duokan all the books get listed twice and the duplicates don't do anything when selected (and you can’t tell them from the real book). It's a nuisance. 

I haven't tried the latest version. There's no pressing need to since I can convert ePubs to mobi with Calibre. I'll probably give any new versions a try just to keep up with development.

Also, the fonts aren't the greatest.

It they were really serious about the program, they would furnish the program with the names of the files and folders in English with installation instructions, so we wouldn’t have to guess what we are supposed to install.

Mike


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Apr 24, 2011)

I have the latest version, and i have not seen any dual file problem, I have got rid of all the oriental characters and the only one is the logo on the main page, the font seems fine for me not a lot of choice but maybe you can add more, I have been using calibre for months but i prefer not to have to convert books as it can cause visual problems.

Dukan will do me until Amazon give kindle epub support, if ever , though i would not like to give up the multiple directory support.

John.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I went and got the latest version and installed it.  The problem with dual entries for books doesn't manifest itself any more, thankfully. I'm glad I know how to install the program, I wouldn't be able to figure it out from the instructions since the folder names don't match what I see (I use a Mac).

The fonts are still pretty bad. I don't know why most of them are italic fonts, I don't know of anybody that would use them.

I haven’t seen any problems recently with conversions issues. Maybe I've tweaked Calibre enough so that they all went away. I use to compare results with the ePub readers on my iPad, and haven’t noticed any differences that jump out at me, other than one book on programming that I bought which I had to convert to ePub in order to see the highlights of code results (that one puzzled me for a while).

In theory, I prefer ePub format, but in practice, I find it doesn’t make much difference for the things I read. I hope the Duokan person/people keep on with the project, it's very promising.

Mike


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I tried it a couple of months ago but it has too many rough edges for me. I also have an epub eink reader, which supports Adobe DRM (Duokan doesn't) so that is much more convenient than having to dual boot Kindle just for native epub support. 

Duokan is 'free' and it is a fun extension for Kindle for those who don't mind tinkering a little, but provided you have a little money to spend I would just get a second ereader (e.g. used or refurbished) and get on with reading.


----------

